
Poverty Doesn't Need Technology. It Needs Politics - aggregatr
https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/poverty-doesnt-need-technology-it-needs-politics-1789520902
======
visarga
Government is corruptible and companies greedy.

Who's going to care about poverty? People need to organize and become more
self reliant in order not to depend on these two, especially when jobs will
become scarce.

